# R-line bumper body kit purchase from Aliexpress



## vaporeso (Mar 1, 2021)

Hi all.

I've been eyeing those body kits from aliexpress to change the front bumper to the R-line for a while. from aliexpress for a while. I've seen a couple of people on this forum use them and thought they look great. Here's an example:






Body kit for Tiguan 2016-2019 retrofit body kit for new tiguan refit body kit car styling body kit - AliExpress Automobiles & Motorcycles


Buy Body kit for Tiguan 2016-2019 retrofit body kit for new tiguan refit body kit car styling body kit at Aliexpress for US $1,875.00. Find more Automobiles & Motorcycles, Auto Replacement Parts and Exterior Parts products. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com





The usually go for $1500 or so, but I was able to find a supplier for $850 with shipping included. Look at the picture below to see what's included, they come ready to be painted.
Only catch is I need to purchase 5 kits. Wanted to check if anyone is interested in this, thought we could make a group purchase.
It takes 30-45 days to be delivered.
This quote is shipped to the port of Los Angeles, where I would pick up and then arrange to ship it to your location. I find for bumpers the cheapest option is Greyhound, where you pick it up at the terminal but am happy to accommodate whatever people prefer.
If interested please let me know, would like to be able to get 4 people interested so we can place this order.
Cheers.

















I will also post this as a classified.


----------



## ObiONE (Apr 4, 2020)

I may be interested in this! Send over a DM to figure out logistics if you find enough people.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty neat. I’m curious how it will turn out. 

But also an FYI, do not use greyhound shipping. They’re the absolute worst and chances of it getting damaged or missing is high. Ive used them twice and on one occasion the package was destroyed and on the other the package went missing. Definitely worth paying extra for a better shipping company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vaporeso (Mar 1, 2021)

D3Audi said:


> Pretty neat. I’m curious how it will turn out.
> 
> But also an FYI, do not use greyhound shipping. They’re the absolute worst and chances of it getting damaged or missing is high. Ive used them twice and on one occasion the package was destroyed and on the other the package went missing. Definitely worth paying extra for a better shipping company.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input, I used them only once and it worked out but sounds like it's too much of a gamble. I guess I'll leave at the discretion of buyers.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

I can buy aftermarket bumpers made by reputable American companies and they don’t fit. I can buy CAPA- or NSF-certified aftermarket bumpers and they don’t fit. So I’m pretty sure ordering five bodykits from a random seller on aliexpress is a bad idea.


----------



## vaporeso (Mar 1, 2021)

BSM said:


> I can buy aftermarket bumpers made by reputable American companies and they don’t fit. I can buy CAPA- or NSF-certified aftermarket bumpers and they don’t fit. So I’m pretty sure ordering five bodykits from a random seller on aliexpress is a bad idea.


Thank you. Can you expand on this? Which ones have you tried and what was the fitting problem? thank you.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

BSM said:


> I can buy aftermarket bumpers made by reputable American companies and they don’t fit. I can buy CAPA- or NSF-certified aftermarket bumpers and they don’t fit. So I’m pretty sure ordering five bodykits from a random seller on aliexpress is a bad idea.


----------



## BSM (Jul 4, 2020)

vaporeso said:


> Thank you. Can you expand on this? Which ones have you tried and what was the fitting problem? thank you.


I have tried thousands of bumpers on almost every modern car.

They’re too wide. They’re too narrow. They have crazy gaps around the headlights. The grilles don’t snap in. The park sensor holes are drilled in the wrong spot. The primer is orangepeeley. They show up to the shop full of cracks. They don’t click in to the bumper retainers. The holes don’t line up for the splash shields. They’re a different thickness and material than OEM, so they throw off your blind spot sensors. They don’t line up to the hood. The primer sheets off in every spot that gets a little stonepeck. They have tiny ripples in the surface that are hard to see until the bumper is painted. There’s flashing and mold lines on every edge.

Those are just the common defects that are top-of-mind for me, that’s not even the weird stuff.


----------



## georgeorwell! (Apr 10, 2021)

that's a nice option to buy those from Aliexpress. I've personally bought some car mats from there and they are just amazing. Extremely satisfied with this purchased. Just make sure you choose the right seller with a high trust factor and qualified reviews. Special tools will help you with all this descriptions. I am personally using the Alitools which on top of all offered features, is also tracking the parcels. Good luck pal =]]


----------

